# Weekly competition 2011-28



## Mike Hughey (Jul 8, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F2 U' R F' R F' U F2
*2. *F' U2 F2 R2 U' R' U2 F' U'
*3. *U2 R2 U F' R2 U2 R' U R
*4. *F2 U2 F' U R2 U' F R' U2
*5. *F R2 F' R2 U' R' F' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F D' L R2 U2 F D L' U F' D B2 U2 B' L2 U2 L2
*2. *F D' B2 L2 D U2 B' L2 B' L' D2 L D L2 D R' B2 U'
*3. *U' L R U R U2 F L B L' U2 L2 D L' D F R'
*4. *F2 D B2 L' U' R' B F U R2 D2 B R U F2 L R2
*5. *B L2 B2 U' B2 L R B' U' B R F D2 U2 L2 B' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw D R2 D2 L' Uw2 B2 Rw' Fw F D2 F2 U' B' Fw' F2 L2 F' U L2 D' Uw2 L' Rw' D2 B2 F D' Fw2 F2 R Fw' U' Rw Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw D2 R
*2. *B F R' Fw Uw' Fw L Rw' R' D U' Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 R Uw' U B2 R2 U' B' L' R B' U B Rw2 U2 Rw R Fw Rw U' R Fw' F2 Uw2 Fw D
*3. *R' Uw' U B' R' B Fw' R2 Uw' U2 Rw2 U F R2 Uw' F Rw2 U' F2 D' L B2 R' B L2 Fw2 D Uw' U2 Rw' F2 Uw U2 L R' B Uw Rw' Uw L2
*4. *L' Rw' Uw' Rw R' F' L' Rw' Fw2 L Rw' U' F' D' R2 B' D' Uw' L' Rw2 Fw F D B' Fw' U F2 Uw U' Fw' U2 L2 D2 U' B2 Rw2 D Uw2 L B
*5. *Uw2 U F2 R' F2 D L Rw2 R2 B F2 D' R2 Uw' B D2 Rw' F L R' Fw2 Rw F2 U L' D Uw2 Fw R Fw2 F2 Rw U2 L2 U2 L D2 Uw' U2 B

*5x5x5*
*1. *R D2 Bw Fw' Rw Bw' R U Fw' Uw Fw F Dw2 U B' L' U2 Bw2 L2 B' U2 Fw Dw Bw F L' R Fw Rw' R B Fw' Lw Bw' Fw' F' L Bw2 Lw2 D' Fw' Uw B' Lw2 B Fw Dw Lw2 Uw Rw2 R Bw Fw2 L2 Uw' B' Lw B Fw Uw'
*2. *B2 Fw' Uw2 Lw B Bw F U' L U B2 Fw' D2 Dw L' U2 Rw Bw2 F2 Lw' R D Dw2 Rw Bw' Dw' Fw' Uw Lw2 Bw' Lw B2 Lw' R2 D' Dw2 Rw' Bw Rw Uw Fw' L' Dw2 R' Fw2 Uw2 L Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 R D2 Dw2 Uw R2 B2 Lw2 Dw Uw' R2
*3. *Dw2 U Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 F' D Rw Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 U B F2 L' B Bw2 Dw2 L R D Uw2 B2 Bw2 Uw Bw' Fw L Bw' Fw Lw' Rw2 U2 F Uw L' Rw' B' Dw2 U' F2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw' U Lw2 U Fw2 L Lw' R U' L' D Dw2 Uw2 U' Fw Rw
*4. *Lw' F' R B D2 Lw2 D2 Rw D' L2 Uw Fw' D2 Dw' F' U' Lw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw D' Bw Rw' Fw2 Lw2 Bw' R2 B' Uw2 Bw F L' D Bw' U R2 Bw2 F Uw Lw' Bw2 Dw' Lw2 F' Dw' Uw2 Rw F2 Lw2 R B L Lw' R' Dw2 U' R2 Dw2 Uw U2
*5. *Dw2 U Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 L R' Uw' R2 D' Fw' L' Rw R2 Bw F2 L' Rw2 B U' Lw2 D2 B Dw Lw2 D' Dw Uw' Lw Fw Rw B2 Dw2 Uw2 U' F' Uw Rw Uw' F2 U2 Lw' D' F L D' Rw' R D2 Rw2 Dw' B R' B2 R2 U B Uw2 Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 2U2 B2 2B 3F2 2D2 2B' 2U' U 2L2 3F 2L' 2R R U 2L2 B2 2L' 2B' 3U 2F2 R' B L' F' 2D' L' 2L2 D2 F2 2D2 2L' 2B 2F2 U' 3R' 3F2 2D2 3U 2U U R 2B 2F D' L2 D' 2F2 L2 2L2 2R 2B L' 2F D' 3R2 3U2 2U R2 3F' 2F' F' L' 3R2 B' 2R2 2B' 2L 3R' 2F 3R 3F2 D2 3U' U' 2L 2B 3U' U2 B2
*2. *3R2 2R' 2U' 2B' D' 2U' 2B L 3U2 U2 L' 3R2 2R2 D' 2U2 3R2 R 3U2 R2 3U2 2F2 2R U' 2L 3R2 R2 B F' R' 2D' 2R' R' 2D' 3U 2U' B' 2D F2 2U' 2L' 2U2 U2 2L F 2L 3R2 2R2 R2 2U2 B' L2 3F' D2 2B' 3F 2R 3U' 2U2 2B' 3R' F' 2D2 2F 2L2 2F' 2R' B2 R' 2U' 2F U2 2L2 3R' U 2B 2U U2 L R' B'
*3. *L2 B 2B2 2F2 2D2 2F' F' 2U B F' 2L' 2B L2 2L 2F2 F L' U2 B' 2U' L 3U' 2F' 2U' U L' 2R 2U' 3F2 L' 3R 3F2 R2 2D2 L2 3R D2 2D2 F 3U' B2 3U2 2L2 R' 2B2 L' 2R 2U 2F D2 2U 3F2 2L2 R F' 2U 2B2 3F' D 2R 2F' 2L2 3R' 2U' 2F' U B' D2 2B' D 3R 2R R' B2 2L2 R 2D2 2U L' U
*4. *U2 2L' 2D 2R' 2U' U' L U2 2L2 B2 3R' D 2F2 F 3U' 2R' 3U' 2B2 L2 B' 3U' B F 2D 3F 3U 3F2 3R2 2R R2 2B2 2D2 2L2 3R' R 2F 2U' 3R2 B2 F2 3U2 2L2 3R B' 2F F' 3R' 2R' 3F D' 2L 3U U2 B 3R2 U 3R2 U L' R2 B 3F 2F' F 3R' 2D2 3U' L' 2R2 F R2 D L' 2F' U' 3R D F 2D U2
*5. *L U' L' 2R' B 2B2 2F' R2 3U' L B' 3R' 2R' 2F' 2D' 2U2 L2 2D2 U2 B' 2F F2 3U' U' L2 3U2 2U U' L2 2L2 2R U R2 B' 3R' 2B' R' 2B' L' 2L' F 2D 2B F 2L' 2U2 2F2 2L2 3R 3U 2L' 2D 2L 2B' D' 2U' U L' 2L2 2U2 2L2 U 2B' 2L' 2R' R 2D 2F 2L2 3R R2 2F2 D' 2D' L R 2D 3U' B' F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B D2 3D2 B' 3D' 3U 2U 2R' 3B' 2F 2L' 3L 3U2 2R2 2B2 3B' 3F2 F2 2D 3U R2 2B2 3F 2F2 F' 2L 3U' F D2 2D2 U' 3L' D2 3D2 3L' 3R 2R' 3B' 2D' 3D' 3L2 3R 3F2 F' D' L' 2R' 2B' 2L U' F L' D2 3D2 3B2 3L 3B' 2F2 2L 2D 3F' 3D' U' L' R 2F' 3U R 2U2 2R F2 2U B' 2B2 3B2 U R D2 B2 2B2 3F2 F 3U2 2L' 3R U 2L2 3L R2 3D 2U' 2L' 3R' R2 2D2 3L' 2R2 D 2U2 2R
*2. *2L' R2 F2 D' 3U2 2R 2D 3D 2U' 3R2 B2 3R2 3U 3F2 3D2 2R2 2U' F2 3D 3F 3U2 U2 3L' 2D2 3U' 2L2 2F 3D L2 2L2 3D2 B' 3B 2F 3D' U2 3R' B 2L2 3D U' 3F' U2 3F' 2U L2 3U' 2L 3B2 2U 3L' 3B' D2 3B2 2R D' 2D' 3U 2U' U' 2R2 R 2U2 2B2 F2 D 2D' L' 2L' 2R 2F' L' D' U' B2 2B L D2 3R2 B2 D 2D2 3U R 2F 3U' U F2 R D2 2D2 B R' 2U' 3F' 2F2 D2 2L2 R 2B2
*3. *2U 3R2 2B' 2F' F 2D2 2B R2 2F 3R2 U 3R2 2F2 L2 2B' 2L 2D2 3B 2F' L' 3B2 2F' L2 U 3R2 3U2 3L2 2R' D' 2D' 3D' 3U 3R2 2D2 3B2 2F' U2 3R2 2B2 L2 2D 2B' 3F' 2U' R2 D' 2D2 B2 2R2 R2 3D2 L 3R D2 2R' R 2D2 2R' 3F 3R' 2U2 B 3R' U B 2F' 2L2 2B 3B 2D' 2F' F' 3D2 2L 3L2 3D B D2 2D 2F L' 2L' 2B2 3D 2L' 2R2 2D' 2U' 3L2 2R2 B' 3R F' 3L' R2 3B2 3R2 U' 3L 2R'
*4. *U' 2R R 3D' 2R' 3F' L 2D R U2 3L 3R2 U' 3R2 R2 3U2 3B2 3R2 2D F 3U2 2U' F2 3D2 B' U' 2B 3F D' L 2D 3L D L 3L' B 2B2 3U2 2F2 2L 2R R' 3F R D 3R2 3F' 2D' 2R' 3U' U' 2F' 2L' 3L2 3B' L 2L 2U' U 3R' 3F2 2L' 2D2 U 3F' 3D2 B 2F2 2U2 2L2 B 3D2 2B 3D2 U' L B' 3D' F2 2L' F2 3U' 2L2 2D' 2L2 U2 2R2 U' 3B' 3L 3R 2U' 3F2 3R2 3B 3F' F' 3D 3U2 3B2
*5. *2D2 3U2 2U 2R B2 3F F2 L2 3L' U 3F 2L' 2R B L2 2L 2R 3F' 2D L2 3L2 2D2 3B' U B' 2L2 3U R' 2U2 2B' 3B 2R2 3B2 2F2 2D 2B2 3U' U' 2B' 2D 3U' U' 2F L' D2 L 3R' F 2R R' F2 D2 3D2 2F U B' 3L' 3U' 3R B F L2 F2 R2 3U L 3B' D 2D' 2R D2 L2 3R 2R2 3F' 3U 3R' 2R 2B2 3B2 D2 3R' B 2U2 F' D 3U' B2 2R' 3B' F' 2D2 3L2 2D 2R 3D U 2F D 2F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 R' F U' F2 U' F R U'
*2. *F' U' F2 R2 F' U2 F R2 U
*3. *U' R' U F' R2 F U' F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R B' U B2 L D2 R B2 U F D2 L2 D' R D F D'
*2. *L' R' F' D2 B L' R U2 B' D' B U' F2 R2 U B2 F' U'
*3. *L B2 L B D F' U B R' F U L B F2 R2 D R F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw R2 Fw F U F2 R Fw' Uw B' D' L D Uw L D2 Fw2 D Uw2 L' U' L2 U Fw' F D R' U' L2 F U' F Rw Uw' L2 Uw' U L Rw R2
*2. *Rw2 B' F2 Uw Fw R2 D' Rw' U2 Fw2 F2 D' Uw' R' B2 Fw Rw2 F U2 L2 Fw2 D2 U Fw' L Rw' Fw R' U R2 Fw' R2 U B' Fw' D2 L Fw' F2 Uw2
*3. *L2 Rw2 Uw R' D' Fw' F' D' L2 Rw2 R' F' U2 L2 D' B' D' Uw2 Fw' Rw' B D2 U F' D' Uw B Uw U F Uw B Fw R' F' U F2 R2 B R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' Fw F Uw' F2 L2 F Lw' Fw' D' U Bw' Fw' F' L' Dw R' Fw2 Dw Uw2 U2 F' R2 U L F Rw' Fw' Rw2 R Bw Fw D Dw2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw F L Lw2 R' D2 Rw2 D' U' Rw' R' Bw Uw' B2 Rw2 Uw' U' Fw' U2 B' R2 Fw2 F
*2. *Dw L' Bw' Fw' Rw R2 Dw Bw Fw2 L' Dw' Fw2 Dw' R Bw Rw' Uw Fw L' D2 Fw Lw B Bw L2 Rw2 Dw' L U Rw2 D' B2 L D B2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Dw2 Uw' U Fw F2 D' Uw Lw Dw' U Lw' Fw' Uw Bw Lw2 R2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' Bw' Rw2 R'
*3. *D2 U Rw R2 Bw' Fw2 F2 Rw' D B2 Uw2 B2 Rw R Uw2 U2 Bw R Uw Fw2 Lw' Bw Fw2 Lw' Rw' D2 B L B F' Lw' Dw Uw2 Fw R' D2 Dw R2 Bw' U Bw2 F' D2 F2 R D' Uw' L2 R2 Fw' F2 Rw R2 B Fw2 R2 Bw' Fw' L' D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F F2 L2 2B2 3R F 2L' 3R' 2R D 3U2 U' F2 L 2U2 R' U L 3U2 B' 2F D2 2R2 2F' F' 3R' R 2B 2F' F2 2D2 2B2 3F' 2F' D2 2D 2U' L' 2R 2B L2 D' 2L' 2F' L' U B 2F D 2F L 2L' 3R' 2R2 R2 2D2 3F 2R' B2 2R2 3U' 2L U R' B L2 2U 2R D U' 2R 2B 2D2 2B' 2F2 3U' 2L2 D2 B R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B2 2R2 D2 3U2 2U2 3F 3L' D2 2D 2U' 3B2 3L 2B 2U U 3B 3F2 D' U' 2B' 2D 2R2 B' 2B 3B2 D 2L2 3D' 3L' 2B2 2R2 D2 3F' D' 2F L 3L 3F' 3U2 B' 2D2 2U L R U 2F' F' 3D L 2L2 3R' 2R R' 3U 3F 2D 2B 2F' 2D2 F' 3R' 3D 2B2 3L2 2R' 2U' 3B' 2D' R' 3U2 2U' U 3F 2F 2U 3B2 D' 2B 3F' 2F2 2L' 2F' 2L2 3L2 3B' F2 3L' 2B2 3U2 U' L2 3L2 D 3D' 2B' 3D' 2B2 D' 2B' 2U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U' B' D2 F' L U2 B' U B' F2 D2 U' L' F R2 D R'
*2. *L' R U2 B' U L2 F2 R' U' L2 B' L U' B2 R2 B D2
*3. *U2 B' U2 L' U' B2 L B2 F L' R' U F2 R B R' U
*4. *B D' R2 D2 F L2 U' R D2 F2 D' R D2 F' D L2 R'
*5. *L' B L2 F2 U F L' U F D2 L D' L' R2 F' D2 L R2
*6. *B2 U L2 D2 F U' B' U R' B' U' R' F2 L' R B' R D2
*7. *B' U L' D L' B2 L' D' U R' D' R2 F' D B F
*8. *B2 F' R' D' U R' F2 D' U' B' R2 F' U2 B2 D' B L2 U
*9. *L2 R B' D2 R2 D U2 R B F U B' F2 D L F R F2
*10. *F2 R' F' D2 U B F U2 L' D B2 R U2 F' R2 U' F R2
*11. *D2 U' R' F L' D' R2 D F2 R' B2 R F' L' F' D2 R2 F2
*12. *L' R' D F L' D' L' D U R U2 B' D' B2 R F U F' U'
*13. *R2 F2 U B2 L F' U' B' L2 D' B R' D2 L F2 D L' U'
*14. *D' L U' F U2 R2 B2 D U L2 F' U2 L2 U F L' U2
*15. *L' B2 U F' D2 U2 F2 D' B' L' F2 D2 U2 R2 U' B' D U
*16. *R' F' R U2 L' R2 B L F2 L' D B F U' R2 B2 U2
*17. *B U B2 L' D F' D' B2 R' F' R B' U2 B' D2 B' L2 U'
*18. *U' B L R' F D B L U' L2 B2 U R F' L2 B2 F2 U'
*19. *B D' U2 F2 R' B U' F2 D F' L2 F L2 B2 R U' B2 D'
*20. *U' R B U' R' B' U R F' L2 R2 F' L2 B2 F' D2 R2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 F' R' F2 U' R' F2 L' R2 F L2 R2 D U' F' L U'
*2. *U' F2 L' U F2 L B2 F D2 R2 U F' D2 U' L2 U B'
*3. *B' D R2 B' R B D2 L' B L R' U2 L' D' L U2 B D'
*4. *F2 D L2 B' L R2 U2 R B' L2 U L' D2 B2 D' U2 F D
*5. *D2 F U2 R' B2 L F2 L2 D2 B2 U F L D' B' R' D' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D F2 L' D U F' L' U2 F2 R' D F2 U' R D U F
*2. *B2 R' B2 D' U L U' L2 B' R U' R B' D' U' F D2 R
*3. *B L R' F L U2 R F D' L2 R D R2 U2 L R2 F
*4. *R' U2 R' D' U' B D F' U R2 D U2 R' D2 R' U' B U'
*5. *F2 L U2 L' D' B2 R U2 L' U' B L U2 L' B' F' L' R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F' D' R' D2 B F2 U R2 U L2 U' L' D2 L2 R
*2. *F' U' L D2 L2 B2 L D' U' L2 F U B2 U F' U2 F' R'
*3. *D' F2 R D2 R U R F' L' F2 D2 F R' D F2 L2 D2 F
*4. *U' L' F D' U B2 D2 U F2 L U B' D' R2 B2 F' R U'
*5. *B F L' R2 B' D B2 D' L' R2 D' L2 B' R F U R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L' R' B U' L2 F D B2 U2 F L' R' F2 R' B' F L2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U' F U' F U2 R'
*3. *D2 L2 U2 R2 B' F' D' L' B2 R' F2 R' F D L2 D2 L' R'
*4. *Uw B D' Fw D Fw F' Uw' B' D B2 Uw U2 L2 R B D2 B Fw F' D' F Rw2 Fw' F L' Rw' F2 D2 R2 Uw L' D Uw' Rw2 F2 D B R2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U2 F' R2 U F R2 F
*3. *B2 U' R2 B D2 B2 D2 F' L U' B2 R' F L2 B L B R'
*4. *B2 L2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 D Uw2 F' Rw' B' D2 F' D Uw2 F2 D B' L Rw Fw2 F2 R B F' L' Rw2 Fw F U' B2 Fw' D2 Uw' Rw2 U Rw B' D' U' R'
*5. *D B' Fw2 L2 D' U B2 D' Lw2 B Lw' B Fw F' Lw2 R Bw' Fw' Uw' U B' Rw' D2 B Dw2 B2 Fw2 D Uw2 U' L Bw Uw L2 Lw2 B2 Fw Uw' B2 D Uw R2 Uw Fw F' L' Lw Uw Lw Dw2 Uw2 U' B Lw Rw B2 Fw2 F L B

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=6 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=0 / UUUd
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=-3 / dUdU u=-4,d=4 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=3,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=5 / UdUd u=2,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UdUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U' B' R' U L' B' l' r b' u'
*2. *U L' R' B' U R L' B' r' b
*3. *U' L U' L B L B' R l b u'
*4. *U R L' U' R' L B U' r' b u
*5. *L B' R' L' U B R l r b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3,-3) (-3,6) (-3,0) (0,3) (-3,1) (-1,3) (6,0) (-1,2) (4,1) (0,2) (0,1) (4,0) (0,2) (2,3) (0,4) (0,4) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(6,5) (0,6) (-2,4) (0,5) (3,0) (0,3) (4,0) (-4,0) (6,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,0) (3,0) (2,1) (2,0) (-4,3) (-4,2)
*3. *(0,0) (0,6) (3,3) (6,0) (0,5) (4,0) (4,4) (-4,4) (2,0) (5,0) (4,0) (6,2) (1,4) (0,3) (5,0) (4,1) (4,5)
*4. *(0,5) (-3,3) (-5,0) (-3,0) (0,4) (3,0) (-1,2) (6,0) (0,3) (0,4) (-4,5) (-5,2) (-1,4) (1,5) (6,0) (0,2) (3,0)
*5. *(0,-1) (0,-2) (6,0) (6,0) (-3,5) (-5,0) (-3,0) (-1,3) (-2,3) (4,0) (-3,2) (6,2) (-2,2) (-2,0) (-4,0) (6,0) (-4,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B L B' L F' L' F B F' R L B' R L F B' L R B L' B' L' B' R
*2. *L B F R' F R' L' F B L' F L F' R' B R B' L' R' F L' F' L' B R'
*3. *F' R' L B' R' B' R F B' L' R' F' R F R L' F R B' L' F R F L R
*4. *R' B F L' B R' B F' L' F' B R L B R B' R' L' R L R' L' B' F' B
*5. *R' L' B R' L' R B' F' L' B' R F B' L R' L F' B L' F' R' L F' R' L'


----------



## tx789 (Jul 8, 2011)

2x2 (9.68) 6.46 8.26 7.95 (5.56) = 7.56
3x3 (26.18) (37.56) 28.77 28.54 32.58=29.96
4x4 2:43.34 (2:59.01) (2:16.16) 2:41.97 2:36.98 terrible avg
5x5 4:04.96 4:05.82 3:55.67 (4:17.75) (3:09.73)=4:02.15
6x6 (8:44.41) 8:15.50 7:12.84 7:14.52 (6:54.76[pb])= 7:34.29
7x7
pyra (17.46) (9.55) 11.87 12.01 12.58= 12.15
mega 3:44.67 (3:33.07) 4:08.45 3:47.86 (5:06.40)=3:53.66 pb avg 5
squ1
oh 3x3 1:17.41 (1:22.66) 56.28 (54.85) 1:03.11=1:05.61
wf 3x3


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 8, 2011)

2x2x2: 3.89 avg5 [4.18, 4.37, 3.07, 4.27, 3.23]

3x3x3: 11.87 avg5 [10.08, 11.43, 12.42, 11.78, 13.04]

4x4x4:61.79 [65.28, 52.99, 62.86, 76.96, 57.22]


----------



## masteranders1 (Jul 8, 2011)

3x3 OH: 50.26, 45.38, (56.64), (41.78), 42.93 = 46.19 avg5


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jul 9, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.33, 3.26, 3.14, 3.48, 2.30= *3.24*
3x3:
4x4:
5x5:
2+3+4:
2+3+4+5:
Pyraminx:
Megaminx:
Magic:
OH:
MTS:
WF:
Skweb:
Square-1:
2x2 BLD:


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 9, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.60, 2.14, 5.03, 4.37, 3.81 = *4.26*
*3x3:* 12.82, 12.84, 13.06, 13.11, 9.01 = *12.90*
*4x4:* 59.30, 50.18, 51.03, 51.20, 55.80 = *52.68*
*5x5:* 1:31.61, 1:30.78, 1:38.51, 1:28.10, 1:22.76 = *1:30.16*
*6x6:* 3:23.09, 3:31.87, 3:21.45, 3:12.45, 3:26.76 = *3:23.77*
*7x7:* 5:21.69, 5:00.06, 4:57.62, 5:22.02, 4:56.08 = *5:06.45*
*2x2BLD:* 23.27, 7.98, 21.42 = *7.98*
*3x3BLD:* DNF(2:07.44), 4:02.11, 3:20.08 = *3:20.08*
*3x3MULTI:* 2/2 8:31.66 = *8:31.66*
*3x3OH:* 19.22, 22.50, 22.01, 26.18, 23.16 = *22.55*
*3x3MTS :* 2:11.16, 1:45.32, 2:42.75, 1:56.78, 1:17.88 = *1:57.75*
*FMC: = 40*


Spoiler



F' B U2 R' F U B' U B D2 
U' F U' F' 
R U2 R' U R' U' R 
F' U2 F U2 F' U F 
B L F' L F L' F' L F L2 B' 
U2


*2-3-4:* 1:18.31 = *1:18.31*
*Clock:* 14.38, 16.59, 13.66, 19.14, 13.16 = *14.88*
*Megaminx*: 1:35.00, 1:34.67, 1:43.67, 1:23.37, 1:27.65 =* 1:32.44*
*Pyraminx: *9.56, 7.09, 5.74, 6.97, 3.88 =* 6.60*
*Square 1:* 30.51, 18.47, 18.90, 18.62, 24.18 =* 20.57*
*Skewb:* 22.47, 17.80, 18.26, 11.03, 16.36 = *17.47*


----------



## Deluchie (Jul 9, 2011)

*Connor DeLuca*

*2x2:* (3.94), (8.08), 6.91, 5.26, 6.72 = 6.28
Comments: An OK average, nothing special good single though NL too 
*3x3:* 18.77, 20.87, 20.30, (16.91), (24.57) = 19.98
Comments: Sub-20 about average fairly good single too, full step and the 25 was a PLL mistake. :fp 
*4x4:* 1:44.52, 1:35.28, 1:41.89, (1:32.45), (1:50.02) = 1:40.56
Comments: Ok, I haven't really solved a 4x4 for a week or two and this was about average when I stopped.
*3x3 OH:* 1:03.04, (47.01), 1:01.52, 49.41, (1:08.89) = 57.99
Comments: i'm getting a little better at OH from 65 down to 55-60 right now in only about 20 solves.
*2-4 Relay:* = 2:05.44
Comments: I think PB even though this is only my third 2-4 Relay.
*Skewb*17.28, (17.08), 22.24, 20.72, (23.57) = 20.08 
Comments: Almost sub-20, so close I'm still faster at 3x3 than Skewb hopefully that'll change soon! Also, I think this was a PB


----------



## JasonK (Jul 9, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 5.84, (3.25), (6.21), 4.84, 6.03 = *5.57*
*3x3x3:* 21.22, (18.03), (21.73), 18.60, 19.60 = *19.81*
*Pyra:* (7.84), 5.87, (4.59), 6.41, 6.03 = *6.10*
*3x3 OH:* (41.66), 33.30, (28.18), 38.07, 37.02 = *36.13*
*4x4:* (1:32.26), 1:30.90, (1:17.74), 1:26.49, 1:21.55 = *1:26.31*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(2:43.11), DNF(4:37.74), DNF(4:24.83) = *DNF*
_Need to work on accuracy_ :fp


----------



## janelle (Jul 9, 2011)

*2x2x2*
7.02, (4.59), (8.26), 5.29, 5.66
Average of 5: *5.99*

*3x3x3*
(15.90), (19.47), 16.42, 18.78, 17.35
Average of 5: *17.51*

*4x4x4*
1:30.91[OP], (1:25.94[P]), 1:26.12[O], (1:46.54[P]), 1:32.69[O]
Average of 5: *1:29.91*

*Pyraminx*
(18.91), 14.03, (12.94), 14.89, 17.92
Average of 5: *15.61*


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 10, 2011)

*2x2* - 8.04 6.42 6.19 6.36 3.67 = *6.32* _Comment - lol 5th_
*3x3* - 17.14 20.75 16.58 21.22 18.20 = *18.70* _Comment - Good_
*4x4* - 1.13.77 1.18.32 1.22.14 1.18.64 1.15.56 = *1.17.51* _Comment - Not so good_
*5x5* - 2.22.53 2.11.58 2.09.42 2.14.39 2.25.07 = *2.16.17* _Comment - Okay_
*6x6* - 3.53.58 3.27.53 3.43.95 3.58.12 3.48.74 = *3.48.76* _Comment - Okay_
*7x7* - 6.09.32 5.50.53 5.26.10 6.26.88 5.48.08 = *5.55.97* _Comment - Okay_
*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF 1.12.67 = *1.12.67* _Comment - Any success is a good success_
*3x3 OH* - 39.36 41.56 44.07 43.84 39.99 = *41.80* _Comment - Good_
*3x3 WF* - 8.42.63 7.36.54 7.21.63 6.59.48 DNS = *7.53.60* _Comment - Sub8! Yeas! _
*3x3 MTS* - 1.03.02 1.09.40 1.03.40 1.14.90 1.03.70 = *1.05.50* _Comment - Good_
*2-4 Relay*- *1.55.30* _Comment - Bad_
*2-5 Relay* - *3.52.86* _Comment - Good_
*Magic* - 1.68 2.38 5.09 1.63 2.02 = *2.03* _Okay_
*Master Magic* - 2.71 3.02 2.79 2.65 3.18 = *2.84* _Okay_
*Clock* - 13.63 16.75 15.26 12.40 DNF = *15.21* _Comment - Okay_
*Megaminx* - 2.29.54 2.15.12 2.19.74 2.11.12 2.14.00 = *2.16.28* _Comment - Good_
*Pyraminx* - 18.75 12.10 16.88 16.31 8.05 = *15.10* _Comment - I care for this event so little_
*Square1* - 12.62 1.15.66 49.63 2.06.53 31.63 = *1.05.97* _Comment - and this too. The fifth I got opp/solved corners and adj/adj edges - two algs I know._
*Skewb* - 23.02 22.98 22.82 DNF 23.39 = *23.13* _Comment - Good_
*3X3 FMC* - *40*


Spoiler



F' B U2 R' F U B' U B D2
U' F U' F'
R U2 R' U R' U' R
F' U2 F U2 F' U F 
y' L x' U R' U R U' R' U R U2' L' B2

_Comment - PB I'm sure, with a lucky PLL skip._



_Comment - Overall good. Particularly pleased with the Xcross on FMC which led to a PLL skip on a recently learnt OLL._


----------



## Carson (Jul 11, 2011)

*2x2*
(12.06) 10.42 (7.56) 9.60 8.91 = *9.65*

*3x3*
25.54 24.64 (22.09) (31.00) 24.59 = *24.92*

*4x4*
2:05.77 2:21.49 2:18.30 (1:48.74) (2:30.09) =* 2:15.19*

*Pyraminx*
18.69 17.86 25.55 (54.46) (16.22) = *20.70*


----------



## thatkid (Jul 11, 2011)

*2x2* - (7.67), (5.35), 6.73, 7.33, 5.74 = *6.60*
*3x3* - 24.03, (25.86), (19.89), 21.65, 23.27 = *22.98*
*4x4* - 
*5x5* - 
*7x7* - 10:49.04, 10:31.49, 10:28.26, (11:59.60), (10:22.41) = *10:36.26*
*2x2 BLD* - 
*3x3 BLD* -


----------



## Jakube (Jul 11, 2011)

*2x2x2: *6.24, (4.22), 6.86, (7.30), 6.77 = *6.62*
*3x3x3: *(17.14), 18.98, 19.01, (23.43), 20.12 = *19.37*
*4x4x4: *1:27.90, (1:36.76), 1:26.46, 1:27.97, (1:18.23) = *1:27.44*
*5x5x5:* 2:47.59, 2:38.13, 2:19.86, (2:06.64), (2:48.98) = *2:35.19*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 36.25, 42.75, 56.50 = *36.25*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:43.71, 1:42.88, 1:58.64 = *1:42.88*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF(7:58.24), DNF(8:21.66), 9:32.30 = *9:32.30*
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(22:25.14), DNF(?), DNS = *DNF*
_1st: off by 2 edges I forgot to memorize. _
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 12/13 = 11 Points in 58:10.70 (40:40.36)*
_Two twisted corners _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 43.79, 30.62, (29.86), (46.99), 39.56 = *37.99*
*3x3x3 With Feet: *1:49.40, (2:33.44), (1:39.13), 1:59.32, 1:48.60 = *1:52.44*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 51 HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: L' R' B U' L2 F D B2 U2 F L' R' F2 R' B' F L2 R
Solution: R' L F' R' L2 U L B' D L' D U2 F2 L' U' L U' L F' L' F U F' U2 F U2 F' U F F U F' U F' L F L' F U2 F' B' U F' U2 B U' B' U2 B F U' 

2x2x3: R' L F' R' L2 U L B' D L' D (11/11)
xx-Cross: U2 F2 (2/13)
F2L-1: L' U' L U' L F' L' F (8/21)
F2L: U F' U2 F U2 F' U F (8/29)
OLL: F U F' U F' L F L' F U2 F' (11/40)
PLL: B' U F' U2 B U' B' U2 B F U' (11/51)


*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:43.05*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:07.29*


----------



## RCTACameron (Jul 11, 2011)

*3x3:* (11.09), (16.58), 13.56, 16.09, 14.09 = *14.58*
Comment: First solve was awesome, and a pretty good average.
*2x2 BLD:* 8.65, 7.27+, 14.22+ = *7.27*
*5x5:* 3:08.46, (2:42.43), 2:52.93, (3:44.34[pop]), 3:06.05 = *3:02.48*


----------



## irontwig (Jul 11, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves



Spoiler



F' L2 U D2 B R' B D2 B D' R D R B2 d' B2 d B2 R2 d R2 d' R2 D R2 D' R2 D R2 B F'

F' L2 U D2 B R' B2 [Pseudo 2x2x3]
B' D2 B [EO and two pairs]
D' R D R'.D' R2 D R2 [Leaving 2 corners and 2 edges]
B F' [Undo pseudoness]

Insert at dot: R2 B2 d' B2 d B2 R2 d R2 d' R2 D R2 (One move cancel)

Pretty nice skeleton but no luck with the insertion.

Another 31 mover:

F' L2 U D2 B R' B D2 B D' R D' R D' R' F U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D R' D' R2 D R2 D' B F'

F' L2 U D2 B R' B2 [Pseudo 2x2x3]
B' D2 B [EO and two pairs]
D' R D' R D' R'.D' R' D' R2 D R2 D' [Leaving three corners]
B F' [Undo pseudoness]

Insert at dot: F U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 (One move cancel)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 11, 2011)

MultiBLD: 2/3 8:25.29
3x3: 9.51, (8.59), (11.39), 9.16, 10.92 = 9.87


----------



## cubernya (Jul 11, 2011)

Set 3 PBs doing an Avg5 for magic...Also set new PB avg5

Magic : 1.09(PB), 1.07(PB), 1.08, 0.93(PB), 0.95 = 1.03 SD 0.09


----------



## Georgeanderre (Jul 11, 2011)

*2x2* : 1 - 10.25 : 2 - 9.64 : 3 - (7.57) : 4 - 8.08 : 5 - (11.28 DNF) :
Comments: hmm... slow
*3x3* : 1 - 30.01 : 2 - 38.59 : 3 - 40.33 : 4 - x : 5 - x :
Comments: Fail :fp ... Wont even give my timer the satisfaction of timing the rest
*5x5* : 1 - x : 2 - x : 3 - x : 4 - x : 5 - x :
Comments:
*6x6* : 1 - x : 2 - x : 3 - x : 4 - x : 5 - x :
Comments:

*2BLD* : 1 - x : 2 - x : 3 - x :
Comments:

*3x3 OH* : 1 - x : 2 - x : 3 - x : 4 - x : 5 - x :
Comments:

*234 Relay* : 
Comments:
*2345 Relay* : 
Comments:

*Megaminx* : 1 - x : 2 - x : 3 - x : 4 - x : 5 - x :
Comments:
*Pyraminx* : 1 - x : 2 - x : 3 - x : 4 - x : 5 - x :
Comments:
*Skewb* : 1 - x : 2 - x : 3 - x : 4 - x : 5 - x :
Comments:


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 11, 2011)

*2x2:* 11.86, 8.38, 11.67, 10.34, 12.60=11.29; Really bad.
*3x3:* 27.13, 33.04, 33.73, 30.98, 33.11=32.38; Terrible, just terrible.
*3x3 OH:* DNF, 1:51.96, 2:14.45, 2:12.96, 1:35.43=2:06.46
*Pyraminx:*30.85, 43.36, 24.26, 25.31, 34.29=30.15
*Skewb:*1:23.78, 55.55, 1:13.12, 55.28, 26.86=1:01.32


----------



## SoSlow (Jul 11, 2011)

3x3 FMC

(F' U' L2 U2 R' D2 F' B' D' R D2 B D' F R' F') f2l-1 CEP 
( R U2 [R2 U L U' R U L' U2 R U2] [B' D' B U B' D B U'] R') reduce to 5 corners and then I inserted two corner cycles into the solve (well sort of, only my second FMC)
HTM=37

Pyraminx: (36.74) 27.70 (18.97) 25.70 27.43 = 26.94 (only had a pyraminx for 3 days)


3x3 1:04.34, 46.21, 1:05.03, 47.58, 39.58 Average of 5= 52.54… :fp

5x5 1:02:39 Haven’t solved it in weeks and I don’t remember the tredge parity algs (or any algs) so I just took the time to make sure I didn’t have parity. Almost finished post reduction LL when I realized I forgot to finish a tredge 3 cycle:fp Also I have a Rubik’s brand that turns like garbage.


----------



## okayama (Jul 11, 2011)

*2x2x2*: (11.49), (6.04), 7.52, 9.08, 10.48 = 9.03

*3x3x3*: (18.00), 19.76, 21.89, (24.41+), 18.63 = 20.09

*7x7x7*: 7:53.82, 8:01.80, (7:10.39), (8:05.10), 7:25.47 = 7:47.03

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:51.39+, DNS, DNS = 2:51.39
1st: Forgot to undo setup move L at last, +2 penalty.

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [9:53.15], 17:30.90, DNS = 17:30.90
1st: Off by 2 centers... should have been first Sub 10 min... http://twitpic.com/5owejd memo: 4:57.31
2nd: memo: 8:29.65

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 28:44.11, DNS, DNS = 28:44.11
1st: Great New PB! (memo: 14:09.90) http://twitpic.com/5p5t1h

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/5 (44:15.57) memo: 31.51
2nd: two twisted corners left, memo miss.
5th: Off by several edges, R face became F while solving edges.

*3x3x3 With Feet*: 2:25.43, 2:48.38, (3:12.03), (1:47.06), 2:45.91 = 2:39.91

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: L' R' B U' L2 F D B2 U2 F L' R' F2 R' B' F L2 R
Solution: B' F' U2 F' D2 R U' B2 R U' B2 D B D' B U D B' D' B R' D2 R' D' B R2 F'

NISS solve.

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F' B

c/e pair: B'
c/e pair + square: F'
2nd square: U2 F' D2 R
2x2x3 block: U' B2

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B2 U R' D2 F U2 F B

2x2x2 block: F
2x2x3 block: R2 B'
F2L minus 1 slot: D R D2
Finish F2L: R B' D B D'
Solve all: U' B' D B' D' B2 U R'
Correction: B2 U R' D2 F U2 F B


----------



## RubiksNub (Jul 12, 2011)

*2x2*: (4.54) (2.90) 4.38 3.87 4.15 = *4.13*.
*3x3*: 16.01 (14.52) (20.88) 20.82 16.15 = *17.66*.
*3x3OH*: 35.74 37.86 (44.56) (32.64) 37.29 = *36.96*.
*Pyraminx*: (18.60) 14.15 (8.94) 11.21 15.38 = *13.58*


----------



## Carrot (Jul 12, 2011)

*Pyra:* (4.47), 3.27, (3.02), 3.47, 4.46 = 3.73
_ - easy scrambles, but I failed the last solve  _
*2x2: *DNF, 5.25+, 3.77, 4.96, 3.71 = 4.66
*3x3:* 11.41, 12.61, 12.47, 11.90, 15.31 = 12.33
*5x5:* 2:25.47, 2:06.61, DNF, 2:19.90, 2.09.34+ = 2:18.24
*2bld:* 1:29.00, DNF, 54.53+
*OH:* 26.91, 26.31+, 30.08+, 23.11, 19.25, = 25.44
*mega:* 54.41, 58.16, 57.91, 1:03.46, DNF = 59.84
*FMC*: 35


Spoiler



NORM: L' R' B U' L2 F D B2 U2 F L' R' F2 R' B' F L2 R
INV: R' L2 F' B R F2 R L F' U2 B2 D' F' L2 U B' R L

F2L-1: F' L2 U D2 B R' B2 R D R' D R' D B F' [15/15]
Leave 3 corners: U2 R' U R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R' [12/27]
L3C: L' B L F' L' B' L F [8/35]

solution: F' L2 U D2 B R' B2 R D R' D R' D B F' U2 R' U R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R' L' B L F' L' B' L F



_I would be impressed if someone could see what I was doing in the "leave 3 corners" part of my FMC solution_


----------



## Chrisalead (Jul 12, 2011)

*3x3* - 16.41 18.53 19.89 19.67 16.19 = *18.20* _Comment - Not great, the two 19 are failures_


----------



## Brute Force (Jul 13, 2011)

2x2x2: 6.68 4.49 4.98 6.69 5.70

3x3x3: 15.42 17.86 17.45 17.00 18.62

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 27.75 33.55 27.69

3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF DNF DNF

3x3x3 One Handed: 25.01 32.31 30.90 40.54 34.79

3x3x3 Match the scramble: DNF 1:13.77 DNF DNS DNS


----------



## emolover (Jul 13, 2011)

*2x2*: 4.14
3.75, 4.41, 3.58, 4.25, 4.42
*3x3*: 16.30
14.82, 14.70, 19.62, 17.46, 16.64
*4x4*: 1:16.26 
1:14.48, 1:16.93, 1:17.37, 1:31.18, 1:10.31
Incredible average!


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 14, 2011)

2x2: (4.89), (2.52), 4.36, 3.85, 2.91 = 3.71
3x3: (12.18), 11.94, (9.38), 11.28, 10.84 = 11.35
4x4: 46.75, (38.62), (48.71), 46.24, 44.84 = 45.94
5x5: 1:41.53, (1:37.05), 1:40.50, 1:41.46, (1:47.99) = 1:41.16
OH: (24.85), 24.68, 21.02, 20.10, (18.34) = 21.93
234 relay: 1:11.90
2345 relay: 2:39.75


----------



## Pro94 (Jul 14, 2011)

*2x2* - 3.93, (3.06), 3.81, 4.08, (5.11) = *3.94*
*3x3* - (15.75), 18.41, 18.15, (22.83), 16.65 = *17.74*
*3x3 OH* - 32.84, (36.50), 35.71, 30.86+, (30.66) = *33.14*
*4x4* - (1:58.34), 1:41.31, 1:49.66, 1:39.88, (1:34.31) = *1:43.62*
*5x5* - (3:56.36), (2:24.31), 2:33.88, 2:24.68, 2:58.88 = *2:39.15* (except the last one, all solves were with e-perm :/)
*Pyraminx* - 12.96, (8.52), 11.56, 13.08, (23.34) = *12.53*
*2x2-4x4 Relay* = *2:04.15*
*2x2-5x5 Relay* = *6:16.69*


----------



## Alcuber (Jul 14, 2011)

Pyraminx: 7.07, (6.59), 7.34, (10.09), 9.22 = 7.88 Last 2 solves were fail


----------



## Keroma12 (Jul 15, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (12.01), 17.77, (19.76), 18.78, 17.52 = *18.02*
_Really easy single, PLL skip too_
*5x5x5*: (2:21.54), 2:09.01, 2:06.65, 2:04.89, (2:01.37) = *2:06.85*
*6x6x6*: (3:31.75), 3:35.67, 3:33.03, (3:56.39), 3:46.08 = *3:38.26*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 4:38.40, 3:42.61, 5:37.29 = *3:42.61*
_1 - just used letters instead of forming images, worked well
2 - just formed a sound from the letters, worked even better
3 - too many edge cycles! still forming sounds
I’m shifting away from images for 3x3x3, they seem to take too long to form for me. I’ll still most likely be using them for big cube BLD though. _


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 15, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 31.94, 31.74, 23.34 = *23.34* Actually a PB with 0.15 secs .
*3x3BLD:* 2:19.46, 1:58.17 [ 42], DNF [2:08.54, 52] = *1:58.17* Nah but I think those were not easy scrambles.
*4x4BLD:* 6:06.64 [ 3:08], 7:50.70 [ 4:03], 8:06.79 [ 4:35] = *6:06.64* All three and very good time(s).
*5x5BLD:* DNF [15:21, 8:00], DNF [17:31, 9:57], DNF [15:06, 8:31] = *DNF* First and last very close but not ok.
*6x6BLD:* DNF [40:09, 21:00] = *DNF* Second week in a row with only 2 pieces wrong!! Arrrgh!
*7x7BLD:* DNF = *DNF*
I decided on an orientation and memoed much of the cube when I suddenly noticed that
I had somehow changed orientation during memo. So to continue I had had to rememorize a 
major part of what I had already done. I did not have the stamina to continue then, very often 
the part already memoed interferes with the rest.
*Multi:* *7/8 = 6* in 44:17 [32:55]

Done BLD
*3x3:* 1:29.41 [ 34] = *1:29.41*
*4x4:* 8:19.23 [ 4:35], 7:40.91 [ 4:05], 8:02.30 [ 4:49], DNF, DNF = *DNF*
This week I did 3 + 8 (bld thread) + 5 = 16 4BLD in this Forum. After 14 I had 11/14, that's good .
The last two of these five destroyed both the accuracy and the avg5.

@Mike: thanks, you preceded the program


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 15, 2011)

2x2x2: (5.37) - (7.72) - 6.39 - 7.09 - 6.94 = 6.81 
3x3x3: 19.22 - (18.65) - 19.91 - 18.95 - (21.59) = 19.36 (21 was a pop)
4x4x4: 1:33.02 - (1:44.10) - 1:24.97 - 1:28.27 - (1:20.13) = 1:28.75
5x5x5: 3:10.05 - 3:05.14 - 3:16.33 - 3:13.19 - 3:27.60 = 3:13.19 
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (Dunno what happened there...)
3BLD: 5:46.70 - DNF - DNF = 5:46.70
MultiBLD: 0/2 (10:34) = DNF (Lost memo so gave up)
3x3x3OH: 47.52 - (47.26) - 47.45 - 49.18 - (49.72) = 48.05
3x3x3MTS: 1:36.50 - 1:32.49 - (1:41.26) - 1:20.32 - (1:19.86) = 1:29.77 (got pretty lucky there)
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:36.39
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 5:59.47 
Magic: (1.76) - 1.35 - (1.22) - 1.36 - 1.42 = 1.38 (Lol inconsistent)
Clock: 28.56 - 29.42 - 29.54 - (25.46) - (31.32) = 29.18
MegaMinx: (1:56.84) - 1:54.52 - 1:54.71 - 1:50.06 - (1:48.36) = 1:53.10
PyraMinx: 8.42 - (12.01) - 10.23 - (4.80) - 9.01 = 9.22 (Lol, epic TPS for the 4.80)
Square-1: 1:25.63 - (1:37.64) - (1:20.31) - 1:28.64 - 1:22.59 = 1:25.62
Skewb: 7.95 - (8.68) - (7.34) - 7.84 - 7.54 = 7.78
FMC: DNF (ran out of time)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 8.24, 8.06, 10.74, 7.35, 7.32 = *7.88*
*3x3x3:* 19.76, 23.36, 20.35, 21.70, 27.74 = *21.80*
*4x4x4:* 1:27.46, 1:37.45 [O], 1:50.69 [P], 1:36.67 [OP], 1:40.61 [OP] = *1:38.24*
*5x5x5:* 2:52.51, 2:30.70, 2:52.24, 2:33.18, 2:20.26 = *2:38.70*
*6x6x6:* 5:10.44, 5:36.84 [OP], 5:01.08 [P], 4:44.45 [P], 4:29.27 = *4:58.65*
Comment: Sub-5 average - excellent for me!
*7x7x7:* 7:53.09, 7:15.70, 6:27.59, 7:36.46, 7:33.83 = *7:28.66*
Comment: I believe this is my first ever sub-6:30 solve. Centers were done in 3:05!
*2x2x2 BLD:* 32.93, 21.57, 21.07 = *21.07*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:42.19, 1:57.75, DNF [2:52.98] = *1:42.19*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 7:26.87 [3:31], 7:46.21 [3:31], 7:12.63 [3:30] = *7:12.63*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [17:16.79, 9:56], 14:10.68 [6:40], DNF [15:43.60, 6:59] = *14:10.68*
Comment: First one off by 3 X centers; third one off by 2 X centers.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [31:54.35, 18:00]
Comment Off by 5 outer wings, 5 inner wings, 3 outer X, 2 inner X, and 12 obliques. I’m not sure what went wrong; I thought I turned a wrong inner slice once, but I don’t see how that could have resulted in this.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [46:16.07, 19:33]
Comment: Ugh. There were just 2 obliques wrong. I’m not sure where I went wrong. Memorization was fantastic, but execution was rough because of a couple of images that it took me a while to recall.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *13/15 = 11 points, 56:49.67* [38:35]
Comment: Fourth cube off by 3 corners and 3 edges, both execution mistakes; fifth cube off by 3 corners due to memorizing the wrong letter. Very nice result – I wasn’t sure I could handle 15 cubes! I was actually memorizing too slow at the beginning – the first four cubes took over 11 minutes to memorize, but I had the first eight memorized in 20 minutes, and finished them all and started reviewing at around 32 minutes.
*3x3x3 OH:* 48.40, 42.80, 47.90, 48.65, 42.71 = *46.37*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:30.30, 1:40.91, 1:52.96, 2:06.63, 2:22.96 = *1:53.50*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:18.52, 1:12.12, 1:10.24, 1:16.45, 1:15.10 = *1:14.56*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*


Spoiler



F’ B’ D2 L’ D L F’ D2 F D2 F’ D2 F2 D F’ D L’ U L D2 L’ U’ L F’ R F R’ D L’ B D2 L2 B’ L B L’ U R’ D2 F’

start with inverse, premoves FB:
2x2x2: F D2 R U’
2x cross: L B’ L’ B L2 D2 B’ L
switch to regular:
3rd pair: D2 L’ D L
4th pair: F’ D2 F D2 F’ D2 F
pseudo OLL: F D F’ D’ . F’ R F R’ D
insert at .: D2 L’ U L D2 L’ U’ L
F F become F2 after 4th pair; D’ D2 become D before insertion.

Comment: Another bad one. I seem to be getting worse at this. 


*2-4 relay:* *2:40.26* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *5:09.57* [P]
*Magic:* 14.27, 10.58, 11.72, 10.68, 8.05 = *10.99*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.63, 4.02, 3.33, 5.71, 3.50 = *3.72*
*Clock:* 1:54.09 [0:31], 20.63, 18.13, 14.33, 14.19 = *17.70*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [31:44.60, 18.03], 2:58.25, 2:46.26, 2:49.14, 2:59.24 = *2:55.54*
Comment: BLD solve was completely scrambled. I was holding it wrong when I was done, but with the top oriented correctly, which meant all my orientations were still valid. I checked and all of my edge pieces were oriented correctly, so I probably misoriented the puzzle right between orientation of edges (which I do first) and permutation of edges (which I do second).
*Pyraminx:* 1:28.77, 9.33, 21.81, 10.58, 12.08 = *14.82*
*Square-1:* DNF [8:49.05, 5:48], 30.68, 45.85, 44.33 [P], 41.57 [P] = *43.92*
Comment: BLD solve was case 1. It was completely scrambled, and I don’t know why. The reason it was so slow was that I mismemorized the edges 4 or 5 times and had to keep rememorizing them. Horrible!
*Skewb:* DNF [4:05.05, 2:35], 24.40, 13.14, 15.53, 16.75 = *18.89*
Comment: BLD solve off by 5 centers.

@Mats: I think you need to fix your 4x4x4 entries, or your program will get confused for having multiple entries for the same event.


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Jul 15, 2011)

3x3x3:
1-20.28
2-21.89
3-(19.17)
4-(25.46)
5-24.50
avg: 22.22

4x4x4
1-1:47.97
2-1:40.30
3-(DNF)
4-1:36.17
5-(1:19.32)<----- PB 
avg: 1:41.48

5x5x5
1-2:47.89
2-(2:37.34)
3-(3:06.96)
4-2:53.14)
5-2:40.79
avg: 2:47.27

2x2-4x4 relay: 2:30.56

2x2-5x5 relay: 5:24.17


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 16, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* DNF DNS DNS
comment: I tried this solve while fully drunk. I don't remember whether it was a close DNF or not lol
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 6:02.41 DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* 12:03.15 DNS DNS

All of the following solves were done BLD, and while listening to Cubecast Podcast for distraction training.

*3x3x3:* DNF DNF DNF DNF 1:42.89 = DNF
*4x4x4:* 9:57.13 (DNF) 7:14.57 (6:43.31) 7:48.13 = 8:19.94

Very light week for me this time because I'm putting almost all of my effort into Ryan's insane 500 cube challenge (!) for the BLD race thread.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



okayama said:


> *5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 28:44.11, DNS, DNS = 28:44.11
> 1st: Great New PB! (memo: 14:09.90) http://twitpic.com/5p5t1h



Yay! Congrats on your new pb!  :tu



MatsBergsten said:


> *4x4BLD:* 6:06.64 [ 3:08], 7:50.70 [ 4:03], 8:06.79 [ 4:35] = *6:06.64* All three and very good time(s).
> ...
> *4x4:* 8:19.23 [ 4:35], 7:40.91 [ 4:05], 8:02.30 [ 4:49], DNF, DNF = *DNF*
> This week I did 3 + 8 (bld thread) + 5 = 16 4BLD in this Forum. After 14 I had 11/14, that's good .



Nice Mats! Looks like you rocked 4x4 this week! 



Mike Hughey said:


> Mike Hughey:
> ...
> *5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [17:16.79, 9:56], 14:10.68 [6:40], DNF [15:43.60, 6:59] = *14:10.68*
> Comment: First one off by 3 X centers; third one off by 2 X centers.


 
Nice solve Mike! :tu


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 16, 2011)

I HAVE RETURNED TO THE WEEKLY COMPETITION! :O
No FMC or MTS this week because I forgot...

*2x2:* 5.46, 3.70, 5.58, 6.86, 3.44 = *4.91*
Case recognition fail from lack of practice.
*3x3:* 13.64, 10.45, 14.47, 16.21, 12.39 = *13.50*
10.45 was NL.
*4x4:* 1:04.26, 1:08.32, 1:08.97, 1:04.26, 1:07.78 = *1:06.79*
Good considering I never practice 4x4.
*5x5:* 2:01.62, 1:50.10, 1:42.57, 1:49.28, 1:42.34 = *1:47.32*
Bad for me, but whatever.
*6x6:* 4:42.65, 4:15.75, 3:53.08, 3:39.01, 3:49.42 = *3:59.42*
First ever sub-4 avg5.
*7x7:* 6:47.66, 7:02.62, 6:07.54, 6:08.40, 5:57.68 = *6:21.20*
OMG AWESOME
*2x2 BLD:* DNF(55.21), 39.50, DNF(37.34) = *39.50*
Okay.
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(2:30.40), 3:13.61, DNF(3:00.36) = *3:13.61*
And that’s what happens when I don’t practice BLD for a long time....
*3x3 OH:* 37.04, 33.18, 31.60, 36.20, 31.18 = *33.66*
Good considering I never practice OH.
*2-4 Relay:* *1:38.44*
Really terrible 4x4.
*2-5 Relay:* *3:17.04*
Okay.
*Clock:* 18.10, 20.38, 15.55, 20.28, 15.89 = *18.09*
I just got clock and haven’t practiced, so am prone to messing up quite a bit.
*Megaminx:* 2:24.19, 2:20.03, 1:58.78, 2:08.89, 2:18.12 = *2:15.68*
Pretty bad, but I never practice Megaminx.
*Pyraminx:* 11.98, 17.99, 9.81, 13.92, 7.56 = *11.90*
I just got Pyraminx, so I’m not used to turning this thing, and I know a total of one alg.
*Square-1:* 43.90, 48.74, 1:00.50, 1:03.71, 43.56 = *51.05*
I haven’t practiced Square-1 in a long time. I messed up cubeshape in some way on every solve except the last, and I messed up some algs too.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 16, 2011)

*2x2x2: *6.69 (5.78) (10.46) 6.36 5.78 = *6.28*
*3x3x3: *(16.11) 18.46 21.05 (23.25) 18.86 = *19.46*
*4x4x4: *(1:11.94) 1:15.75 1:19.71 1:16.33 (1:22.19) = *1:17.26*
*5x5x5: *2:05.56 (1:51.11) 2:00.46 (2:08.05) 1:59.68 = *2:01.90*
*6x6x6: *3:59.27 (3:23.88) (3:59.38) 3:54.55 3:40.40 = *3:51.41*
*7x7x7: *6:14.80 6:12.33 6:21.13 (5:59.02) (6:26.63) = *6:16.09*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:10.11 55.11 DNf = *55.11*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(37.27) (30.55) 36.83 36.25 35.86 = *36.31*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:04.16 (51.00) 55.28 1:09.03 (1:20.33) = *1:02.82* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(1:39.97) = *1:39.97*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(3:45.15) = *3:45.15*
*Magic: *2.30 1.75 (1.58) 2.15 (2.59) = *2.07*
*Master Magic: *4.34 (4.30) (DNF) 4.52 4.52 = *4.46*
*Clock: *17.18 18.09 (13.41) 14.16 (22.44) = *16.48*
*MegaMinx: *3:06.34 (2:50.25) (3:15.65) 3:02.46 3:03.15 = *3:03.98*
*Pyraminx: *13.55 (14.58) (8.83) 12.09 14.28 = *13.31*
*Square-1: *59.71 (40.03) 45.72 (1:08.21) 50.47 = *51.97*

I will add 333bf within the next 1.5 hour

^^well that was worth the wait


----------



## Attila (Jul 16, 2011)

FMC: DNF


Spoiler



after 1 hour :
F’B2DB’U’F2RU2D2B2D’R’U2D2L2F2D’F2RL’U2FU2F2B2 (25 moves)

F’B2
DB’U’F2RU2D2B2D’ EG method, 2 edges solved + 4 edges are opposite position,
R’U2D2L2 4 edges swap,
F2D’F2RL’U2FU2 L6E,
F2B2.


----------



## irontwig (Jul 16, 2011)

That's such a great solution, shame you didn't find within the hour though.


----------



## Attila (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah...  In the first hour I tried the other way, but I could not sub 30.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubenovice

*FMC: DNF*

Ragequit...
13 move FL2-slot with LL CE pair
Then 24HTM leaves two corners twisted in place... FMFMCL



Spoiler



On inverse scramble R' L2 F' B R F2 R L F' U2 B2 D' F' L2 U B' R L

premoves F B2
F square
B U R' D2 F U2 B2 U R U' makes F2L-slot + CE pair
U' L' B' L B U D' B2 D L B' L' B' leaves two twisted corners
B2 F undo premoves
24 HTM with cancellations, too bad



I REALLY must study Heise's website for a better end game.
Already printed the 2 pairs - examples by Johanees91 as study material.

Someone please show me a proper ending after the F2L-slot...


----------



## okayama (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Cubenovice
> 
> *FMC: DNF*
> 
> ...


 
Quick skeleton found in 5 min:



Spoiler



(Normal)
Pre-scramble: U R' U' B2 U2 F' D2 R U' B' F'

F2L minus 1 slot: F'
Finish F2L: B2 D L' D' L
All but 3 corners: L B2 L' B' L B' L' B2


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 16, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.70, 4.96, (7.35), (4.95), 5.30 = *5.32* 
*3x3:* 13.46, 13.55, (11.73), 14.89, (18.35+) = *13.97*
*4x4:* 1:14.67, (1:19.36), (56.84), 1:04.75, 58.07 = *1:05.83*
*5x5:* (DNF), 3:04.25, (2:09.61), 2:26.90, 2:28.31= *2:39.82*
*7x7:* 34:45.09, 19:17.61, 20:28.69, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
_Comment: I decided to try some 7x7 'speed solving', the first wasn't taken seriously._
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:34.30*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:56.20*
*3x3 OH:* (34.98), 34.41, (26.44), 31.21, 27.65 = *31.09*
*Pyraminx:* 12.18, 11.94, (8.51), 12.65, (16.27) = *12.26*

*2x2 BLD:* 34.89, 15.18, 17.66 = *15.18* 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 50.90, 1:13.55 = *50.90*
*4x4 BLD:* 6:47.28, DNF, DNF = *6:47.28*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = * DNF*
Comment: Argh, I think some recent DNFs are due to me still adapting to my new wing scheme and trying out wing comms.
*7x7 BLD:* = *DNF(1:10:05.37)[36:09]*
_Comment: Not sure what I did wrong, details here._
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 20/20 (50:05.01)[31:51] = *20 points*
_Comment: Very pleased with this._


----------



## irontwig (Jul 16, 2011)

okayama said:


> Quick skeleton found in 5 min:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Or:


Spoiler



F' B D' B D
U B U' B' U' L U L'
U R' U' B2 U2 F' D2 R U' B' F'


----------



## guusrs (Jul 16, 2011)

FMC: F' D'.R F R' B R F' R' B2 L B2 L U' F2 L D2 L2 F' L D2 F D' F D F U2 F' (*28*)

my spanish beach solution: 
pre-moves: [U2 F']
2x2x3: F' D' @ B' L B2 L U' (7+2)
F2L-1 + EO: F2 L D2 L2 F' L D2 (14+2)
all but 3 corners: F D' F D F (19+2) 
pre-move correction: U2 F' (21)
at @ insert R F R' B R F' R' B' (28)

P.S. don't know if I can participate next 3 - 4 weeks but I'll be back in 2nd week of august

Gus


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2011)

Preliminary results: 

*2x2x2*(25)

 3.24 cuberkid10
 3.71 yoinneroid
 3.94 Pro94
 4.13 RubiksNub
 4.14 emolover
 4.26 cuber952
 4.66 Odder
 4.91 uberCuber
 5.32 Zane_C
 5.57 WTF2L?
 5.79 Brute Force
 5.99 janelle
 6.28 AvGalen
 6.30 Deluchie
 6.32 James Ludlow
 6.60 thatkid
 6.62 Jakube
 6.81 MaeLSTRoM
 7.56 tx789
 7.88 Mike Hughey
 9.03 okayama
 9.32 Georgeanderre
 9.64 Carson
 11.29 kprox1994
 DNF chicken9290
*3x3x3 *(29)

 9.86 Yes, We Can!
 11.35 yoinneroid
 12.33 Odder
 12.91 cuber952
 13.50 uberCuber
 13.97 Zane_C
 14.58 RCTACameron
 16.31 emolover
 17.44 Brute Force
 17.52 janelle
 17.66 RubiksNub
 17.74 Pro94
 18.02 Keroma12
 18.20 Chrisalead
 18.70 James Ludlow
 19.36 MaeLSTRoM
 19.37 Jakube
 19.46 AvGalen
 19.81 WTF2L?
 19.98 Deluchie
 20.09 okayama
 21.80 Mike Hughey
 22.98 thatkid
 24.92 Carson
 29.96 tx789
 32.38 kprox1994
 52.71 SoSlow
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(19)

 45.94 yoinneroid
 52.68 cuber952
 1:05.83 Zane_C
 1:06.79 uberCuber
 1:16.26 emolover
 1:17.26 AvGalen
 1:17.51 James Ludlow
 1:26.31 WTF2L?
 1:27.44 Jakube
 1:28.75 MaeLSTRoM
 1:29.91 janelle
 1:38.24 Mike Hughey
 1:40.56 Deluchie
 1:43.62 Pro94
 2:15.19 Carson
 2:40.76 tx789
 8:19.94 cmhardw
 DNF RussianWhiteBoi
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:30.16 cuber952
 1:41.16 yoinneroid
 1:47.32 uberCuber
 2:01.90 AvGalen
 2:06.85 Keroma12
 2:16.17 James Ludlow
 2:18.24 Odder
 2:35.19 Jakube
 2:38.71 Mike Hughey
 2:39.15 Pro94
 2:39.82 Zane_C
 3:02.48 RCTACameron
 3:13.19 MaeLSTRoM
 4:02.15 tx789
 DNF SoSlow
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:23.77 cuber952
 3:38.26 Keroma12
 3:48.76 James Ludlow
 3:51.41 AvGalen
 3:59.42 uberCuber
 4:58.66 Mike Hughey
 7:34.29 tx789
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:06.46 cuber952
 5:55.98 James Ludlow
 6:16.09 AvGalen
 6:21.20 uberCuber
 7:28.66 Mike Hughey
 7:47.03 okayama
10:36.26 thatkid
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 21.93 yoinneroid
 22.56 cuber952
 25.44 Odder
 31.09 Zane_C
 32.67 Brute Force
 33.14 Pro94
 33.66 uberCuber
 36.13 WTF2L?
 36.31 AvGalen
 36.96 RubiksNub
 37.99 Jakube
 41.80 James Ludlow
 46.19 masteranders1
 46.37 Mike Hughey
 48.05 MaeLSTRoM
 57.99 Deluchie
 1:05.60 tx789
 2:06.46 kprox1994
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:52.44 Jakube
 1:53.50 Mike Hughey
 2:39.91 okayama
 7:53.60 James Ludlow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 7.27 RCTACameron
 7.98 cuber952
 15.18 Zane_C
 21.07 Mike Hughey
 23.34 MatsBergsten
 27.69 Brute Force
 36.25 Jakube
 39.50 uberCuber
 54.53 Odder
 55.11 AvGalen
 1:12.67 James Ludlow
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 50.90 Zane_C
 1:42.19 Mike Hughey
 1:42.88 Jakube
 1:58.17 MatsBergsten
 2:51.39 okayama
 3:13.61 uberCuber
 3:20.08 cuber952
 3:42.61 Keroma12
 5:46.70 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Brute Force
 DNF WTF2L?
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:02.41 cmhardw
 6:06.64 MatsBergsten
 6:47.28 Zane_C
 7:12.63 Mike Hughey
 9:32.30 Jakube
17:30.90 okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

12:03.15 cmhardw
14:10.68 Mike Hughey
28:44.11 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

20/20 (50:05)  Zane_C
13/15 (56:49)  Mike Hughey
12/13 (58:10)  Jakube
7/8 (44:17)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 8:31)  cuber952
2/3 ( 8:25)  Yes, We Can!
3/5 (44:15)  okayama
0/2 (10:34)  MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(6)

 1:02.82 AvGalen
 1:05.50 James Ludlow
 1:14.56 Mike Hughey
 1:29.77 MaeLSTRoM
 1:57.75 cuber952
 DNF Brute Force
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:11.90 yoinneroid
 1:18.31 cuber952
 1:34.30 Zane_C
 1:38.44 uberCuber
 1:39.97 AvGalen
 1:43.05 Jakube
 1:55.30 James Ludlow
 2:04.15 Pro94
 2:05.44 Deluchie
 2:30.56 RussianWhiteBoi
 2:36.39 MaeLSTRoM
 2:40.26 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:39.75 yoinneroid
 3:17.04 uberCuber
 3:45.15 AvGalen
 3:52.86 James Ludlow
 3:56.20 Zane_C
 4:07.29 Jakube
 5:09.57 Mike Hughey
 5:24.17 RussianWhiteBoi
 5:59.47 MaeLSTRoM
 6:16.69 Pro94
*Magic*(5)

 1.03 theZcuber
 1.38 MaeLSTRoM
 2.03 James Ludlow
 2.07 AvGalen
 10.99 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(3)

 2.84 James Ludlow
 3.72 Mike Hughey
 4.46 AvGalen
*Skewb*(6)

 7.78 MaeLSTRoM
 17.47 cuber952
 18.89 Mike Hughey
 21.01 Deluchie
 23.13 James Ludlow
 1:01.32 kprox1994
*Clock*(6)

 14.88 cuber952
 15.21 James Ludlow
 16.48 AvGalen
 17.70 Mike Hughey
 18.09 uberCuber
 29.17 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.73 Odder
 6.10 WTF2L?
 6.60 cuber952
 7.88 Alcuber
 9.22 MaeLSTRoM
 11.90 uberCuber
 12.15 tx789
 12.26 Zane_C
 12.53 Pro94
 13.31 AvGalen
 13.58 RubiksNub
 14.82 Mike Hughey
 15.10 James Ludlow
 15.61 janelle
 20.70 Carson
 26.94 SoSlow
 30.15 kprox1994
*Megaminx*(8)

 59.84 Odder
 1:32.44 cuber952
 1:53.10 MaeLSTRoM
 2:15.68 uberCuber
 2:16.29 James Ludlow
 2:55.54 Mike Hughey
 3:03.98 AvGalen
 3:53.66 tx789
*Square-1*(6)

 20.57 cuber952
 43.92 Mike Hughey
 51.05 uberCuber
 51.97 AvGalen
 52.31 James Ludlow
 1:25.62 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

27 okayama
28 guusrs
31 irontwig
35 Odder
40 Mike Hughey
40 James Ludlow
40 cuber952
51 Jakube
DNF  Cubenovice
DNF  Attila
DNF  MaeLSTRoM

*Contest results*

271 Mike Hughey
267 cuber952
254 Zane_C
202 uberCuber
192 James Ludlow
179 AvGalen
176 Jakube
153 MaeLSTRoM
148 yoinneroid
141 Odder
107 MatsBergsten
106 okayama
106 Pro94
87 WTF2L?
80 Brute Force
68 RubiksNub
67 emolover
63 tx789
59 Keroma12
58 janelle
55 Deluchie
50 RCTACameron
44 Yes, We Can!
40 cmhardw
31 thatkid
28 Carson
27 cuberkid10
21 kprox1994
20 guusrs
19 irontwig
19 Chrisalead
16 SoSlow
16 Alcuber
16 RussianWhiteBoi
13 Attila
13 Cubenovice
10 masteranders1
6 theZcuber
6 Georgeanderre
3 chicken9290


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 17, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3 Multi blind*(8)
> 
> 20/20 (50:05)  Zane_C
> 13/15 (56:49)  Mike Hughey
> ...



I must say that this weeks standard in Multi is astounding!!

Mostly of course Zane, 3 more than current WR. 
Mike too, I seem to remember a 15 cube NAR a couple of years ago.
That took 2 hours 10 minutes (but then all cubes were solved too ).
Now you make 15 in less than 57 minutes.
Also Jakube on more that 10 points! Very good.


----------

